# I was asked about a situation like this. Said I knew the people who could tell me



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

So your driving along when a car passes you. pretty soon, it passes the car in front of you, but as they are side by side, a arm with a gun comes out and fires into the car in front of you. That car goes off the road. So, you follow, and get your own gun out. Soon you see that arm with a gun sticking out again, but this time pointing at you, so you fire a couple shots at the car, and the arm disapears back inside. Finally, the car comes to a halt, and a couple guys jump outside it to make a stand. you turn sideways and get out to do the same. They fire a couple shots at you, and you do likewise just as the police show up and take them in hand. They try to say that they didn't know you, and that you started firing first. They, in fear for their lives finally decided to make a stand just as the police arrived.
By the way, they missed the other driver, who got back on the road and left.
how do you think that would go down??????????


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> how do you think that would go down??????????


You'd all go to jail for various charges related to terminal stupidity.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

That has to be the dumbest scenario I ever heard?
Why is the world would to get involved?......Risk losing everything you own and possibly go to jail?

For what?....Been watching Call of Duty?

Who ever asked you this....and I do understand when some says "I was asked this"...means they were involved.

PS.... you need target practice....


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I believe I would change domicile locations if you think that is a likely enough scenario to have to consider.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well if you had an ounce of smarts the second the hand with the gun came out the window you took you foot off the gas moved it to the brake and slowed down to prepared for a speedy escape even if that involves the wrong direction on the shoulder or crossing to the other side of the highway to avoid this mess unfolding in font of you , if you have a passenger you have handed them the phone and they start the 911 call.

if you didn't have a passenger you retreat to a location you deem safe and start the 911 call.


I want to be very very very clear , using your gun is the last thing you want to do , your afraid that you will die if you don't.

the more good decision making you make the less likely you are to need your gun.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. Ill tellem when I see him.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

What Greencountypete said. Reread until you have that cold.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> So your driving along when a car passes you. pretty soon, it passes the car in front of you, but as they are side by side, a arm with a gun comes out and fires into the car in front of you. That car goes off the road. So, you follow, and get your own gun out. Soon you see that arm with a gun sticking out again, but this time pointing at you, so you fire a couple shots at the car, and the arm disapears back inside. Finally, the car comes to a halt, and a couple guys jump outside it to make a stand. you turn sideways and get out to do the same. They fire a couple shots at you, and you do likewise just as the police show up and take them in hand. They try to say that they didn't know you, and that you started firing first. They, in fear for their lives finally decided to make a stand just as the police arrived.
> By the way, they missed the other driver, who got back on the road and left.
> how do you think that would go down??????????


Easy solution ..... Always keep some shoulder fired rockets handy in your car. Fire one and blow up the bad guys, blow up the cops if they give you any trouble, then escape and evade to your bat cave to re-arm and plan for tomorrows mayhem.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

A good time machine would fix all that stuff. However, if it was summertime, and hot, I'd say they'd have a right to bare arms.


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

Pulling a firearm should be _*THE LAST RESORT*_. Read that again. Avoid a confrontation at all costs, but if that is not possible, pull out the biggest 50 A&E hand cannon and blow them off the face of the earth. Darwin would approve of removing them from the gene pool. Honestly I will not go into most large cities (KC, St. Louis) anymore because of all the drive-bys. In shortest way - out shortest way or interstate straight through. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Study and Observe until you take fire. If you do, terminate with extreme prejudice.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I think I would have checked on the people in the car that was first fired upon, while carrying my own gun, with my head on swivel looking for them to return, and finish the job.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Fake scenario Farmboy you are the author of this thriller, you write t the ending. I'll help. You pull out your gun and save everyone.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
This is one of those silly questions for over a beer to much TV causes this kind of question if you think there is a 1% chance of this happening you need to get tactical training that takes your state laws into consideration. its stupid, but driving over an imaginary line can completely change, what you can legally do! If you do not know your in danger from your own laws. Ignorance is no defense.
That said your ignoring the most deadly weapon in your arsenal, and your potential (legally I will ignore the moral) requirement's. (again depends on your state laws.) Are you defending the potentially drug dealer, murdering scum in the car first shot at ( is it driven by such or a soccer mom with kids ) makes a huge difference in how I'd respond, right! no way to know! Some states require you to intercede, some require you to stay strictly out of it.
The most deadly weapon, you ask? your car a ton of metal powered by internal combustion.

The smartest move in generic terms if you have 1 person call 911 give all details. get off the road safely. sit. I would get out and find cover and concealment. 2 people driver hands there phone to second, Second person sets it to take a video and second uses their phone to call 911 ! You are not Dirty Harry, you are not the hero! (yes I know, some of you already are) shut up and soldier! Most are not. Sound easy, Try it bet you can't. at least in any useful time.

So stupid question missing at least a thousand details and potential. things that can put you in jail no mater what you do or don't do. Again the moral throws in a many more. What you make yourself do for your own self respect, that's up to you if you are legally carrying! You should already know, what your willing to do.
I practice regularly an hour or two weekly, with pistol mostly, but also rifle and shotgun. and I would hesitate to take on a mobile (pair at least). with a handgun. I'd much prefer to have a rifle squad. Hell! a Ranger battalion even better. Hell yes!

So guys learn, think but do not apply any hero metrics learned from TV or movie producers ( dumbest box of rocks I have ever seen) If you carry for self defense, do that don not let, your ego take you to places you should not. The least thing that you will get told by a District attorney is that you are not a cop! 
Dutch


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't carry a BP revolver either!


----------

